# Restore



## dlfl (Apr 18, 2015)

In my hometown of Hartford City, Indiana a young man is restoring the old Pennsylvania Rail Road Station. He has not made a final decision on what it will be used for.













































Dick


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

There is so much character in these old station buildings. It's good
that someone sees the historic value and is bringing it back to life.

This one is very interesting, but in the existing setting it's sort of
forlorn, sad. I trust when done it will have flora that will make it
feel at home.

Don


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

That's a great idea. The building exterior of most of these old stations have a lot of character.

Maryland has a handful of old short-line stations that are now residences.

I would imagine location will play a large part in determining what the final building use will be. I can't imagine a residence in a high retail or industrial setting.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Get him to start a train club. My father's club is in an old restored Depot.

http://lmrc.org/depot/index.shtml


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Henry Flagler, one of the major figures in Florida history, had his
Florida East Coast railway build classic passenger stations at cities and towns
from St. Augustine to Miami. Another major persona in
Florida business, Ed Ball, headed Florida National Banks,
The St. Joe paper Company and The FEC. But, instead if adding
to the architectural culture of the State he tore down all of those 
Flagler buildings when he ended passenger service in the 60s.

Many of the Atlantic Coast Line and Seaboard Airline stations still
stand in the State.

Don


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Make a nice Model Railroad Shop. :smokin:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I am sooooo jealous! Wish that were me ... here in RI!


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I'm curious how he can restore it without knowing what it will be at the end. How does he know where to put walls, or plumbing, or whatever? It's a beautiful old building, for sure!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I like the idea of a train club, what a perfect ending for a grand old RR terminal building.


----------



## dlfl (Apr 18, 2015)

Fire21 said:


> I'm curious how he can restore it without knowing what it will be at the end. How does he know where to put walls, or plumbing, or whatever? It's a beautiful old building, for sure!


I am not sure what he is doing as far as the inside walls. I live in Florida and do not know the owner. Great question! I imagine he has ideas and is building spaces for rent, maybe. LOL


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Maybe he's gonna live in it.....?


----------

